# Your Favorite Anarcho-Punk band:



## Ken (Jul 14, 2011)

It's odd that this thread doesn't already exist-or if it does then i can't find it.
Whatever you think fits the genere, it could sound like polka for all i care.
Here goes mine-

A//political
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGH20ZgDFZ0&feature=related







Damn thing won't embed.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 14, 2011)

fixed the link so it'll embed. also, im sure this is a favorite of everyone's, but i just saw "steve ignorant presents crass" tour in austin, and it was really amazing.


----------

